# Funny Email I recieved



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I banned a member today for trolling Ash's forum calling people "dickheads, ****, and assholes" randomly and generally just trying to be a nuisance. I just recieved this email and thought it was pretty funny.











> see thats messed up so i cant even thank pedro for my order that i just
> received... you must have made all your lil friends happy ban me so i cant get no
> more information. you let all your friends put me down and then you suspend me,
> lol well thats america for you. its not what you know its who you know. so go
> ...


Look how much we get paid for dealing with this!


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

i guess he didnt read his own threads


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good thing I saved them. For everyone wondering how someone would get banned, posting stuff like this will get you banned quickly. This is the true definition of trolling... posting stuff simply to get people wriled up and ruin the experience for everyone else.



> P PIRAYA stfu tough Guy what you gonna do report me??? where's your p knowlege i guarantee my fish will shyt all over yours, he said old granny did your mother help you with that??? stupid homothug get a life and get off my c*ck





> yo mr harley are you one of Ash hoes??? cause i noticed on previous post that you said he's the fish pimp. You answer all of his questions for him, why? or are you just that big of a fan of his lol laime, And your piranha collection is weak





> losts0ul916 your a stupid mofo, you'll are gay but thats not a bad thing,,come to mass and you'll can get married legally...so do it the right way...come on you dumb assses i ben in the game since this shyt was call the discussion board lol... stupid mofo's and now i got a cam so i can take pics of my fish to represent. it takes 10 of you p fury wussies to argue with me, lol and i got a peruvian highback, thas sick i got 11 piraya and 3 Terns 1 Gouldingi, ask ah what i got? i talk to him all the time and he's cool, oh yeah 3 of them super Reds from peru (doing tha damn thing)and those one's are my favorite. you kids are new to the game.





> siclids what do you contribute??? besides your hatred why should i be banned???is it that serious you lil girl your transexual u should go on jerry springer, and the kid from L.A. there illegal in your state so you think your cool cause you breaking the law ohhh i'm so scarred. I just read the dumb stuff that you right sichlids you seem like you dont even got fish.. go learn english first then holla back... peace andn oh yeah imma pray for all you idiots who lashed out on me you all need to repent. AMEN.





> siclids so you think your a gangsta cause u got p's in illegal states...but you guys on here think thats cool right??? your so fake. talk a good game but cant back it. Get your fish collection up and then come holla at me playboy cause you dont want it. u need your whole gang to back you i'll take you by myself bytch you need a gang to hold you down, your so retarded.Get a life try to go get a girlfriend or something so you can get of my d.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

More emails recieved:











> why cause you dont want me there??? you own the piranha fury. your bytch
> straight up and down go look at some sexxy piraya and beat your dick, you
> probably dont get no p*ssy and thats how you get off by kicking people off the forum
> who have better fish than you, *****


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

he was being a moron on purpose and he knows it, from reading his post it seemed to me he was TRYING to get himself banned why else would anyone reply to post like that..o well prolly a 14 year old with nothing better to do


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

and on a side note gimmie his email addy i can let him buy a new harddrive if he wants to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> oh yeah have a nice day, i'll pray for you to get a life, so you can get your
> kicks another way, get a girlfriend so you can get of my dck. lol he kicked
> me off the forum lol racist bastard it should be called www.kkk piranha fury or
> nazifury


Just call me Hitler. :hitler:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Good work Xenon.. If he talks like that on the forum he should be banned, those mails will give him his acces back (smartguy).


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

what a little bitch...

Dr. X good job on the surgery...removing pfury cancer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TRomP said:


> Good work Xenon.. If he talks like that on the forum he should be banned, those mails will give him his acces back (smartguy).


 I deal with this crap all the time. I used to take heart in it, but now its just funny to me.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nazifury, c'mon now thats not very original :laugh:

good work Xenon


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

if i could change my mem title i swear to god id make it Fish Nazi :hitler:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what a dumb ass. good job for banning his ass xenon


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

He's just a bitch that thinks that if his fish can kill your fish, get on his nuts. By the way if your looking at this as a guest f****t, you don't got nuts to be on, you got a clit.








Xenon, i hope i don't get kicked off this site cause if that, that kinda stuff just pushes me. I just sworw to get some steam off, i don't got beef with anybody on here, just one previous member who you banned. good job xenon.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> > oh yeah have a nice day, i'll pray for you to get a life, so you can get your
> > kicks another way, get a girlfriend so you can get of my dck. lol he kicked
> > me off the forum lol racist bastard it should be called www.kkk piranha fury or
> > nazifury
> ...


 Well Happy Birthday then Mr. hitler ........

Thanks for all you your help Xenon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

airtorey15 said:


> He's just a bitch that thinks that if his fish can kill your fish, get on his nuts. By the way if your looking at this as a guest f****t, you don't got nuts to be on, you got a clit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL its ok. Luckily our rules say no disrespecting *members*....









Sike... I knew when posting this it would prompt a bit of innocent flaming of him... but i found these emails too funny not to post.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol what a dickhead


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> > yo mr harley are you one of Ash hoes??? cause i noticed on previous post that you said he's the fish pimp. You answer all of his questions for him, why? or are you just that big of a fan of his lol laime, And your piranha collection is weak


 It's probably a good thing that I wasn't wondering around that forum at that time.

What a child.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Xenon said:


> > i hope you choke on your dinner you blue eyed devil. 666
> 
> 
> Look how much we get paid for dealing with this


HA! I think he's saying your one sexay biznatch!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > > yo mr harley are you one of Ash hoes??? cause i noticed on previous post that you said he's the fish pimp. You answer all of his questions for him, why? or are you just that big of a fan of his lol laime, And your piranha collection is weak
> ...


 Yea you missed out and left me hanging


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

He got what he deserved


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yea you missed out and left me hanging :rasp:


 ahh yes another great feature of pfury.com the PM button


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Yea you missed out and left me hanging :rasp::laugh:
> ...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

who was this member?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Kain said:


> who was this member?


 Mindtrickz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i always miss all the fun


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Oops

double post


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i been hating this guy for awhile now, after he post a stupid remark on my thread









mindtrickz and his pacus have to find a new place to kick it now....


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

:laugh:







Good work, Xenon

Does he know we're all laughing at him?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

fishypoo2 said:


> Does he know we're all laughing at him?:rasp:


 Im guessing most people laugh at him, so he probably knows!


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Xenon Corleone, when are we gonna pop the kristal?







What a tard...who would take the time out of their day to write something like that? Probably took a break from his game of butt darts......


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> Hey Xenon Corleone, when are we gonna pop the kristal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

That guy deserved to be banned


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

His grammar was almost as bad as vtec's


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Kory said:


> His grammar was almost as bad as vtec's


 what happen to vtec?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > His grammar was almost as bad as vtec's
> ...












We have no time for people who can't write a sentence properly without swearing 50 times!!

Oh...and they both posted sh*t but I dont think that had anyhting to do with it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good thing that Buttpipe is outa here!

That was some funny stuff though.
Especially that nazi Thing...Dudes a maroon!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Good thing that Buttpipe is outa here!
> 
> That was some funny stuff though.
> Especially that nazi Thing...Dudes a maroon!


 lol, Buttpipe, thats a new one









good riddance to him, good work Xenon


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

haha


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

But, uh, how did I get involved in this?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> ISP he mean.....You can trac people by there ISP...so if some lame person made to accouts.....you could tell.


 it's TWO not to

wow man, your grammer sucks big time :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lu, I honestly think you are borderline retarded sometimes so don't ever make fun of anyone on their grammar again.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Lu, I honestly think you are borderline retarded sometimes so don't ever make fun of anyone on their grammar again.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL wow man...From henceforth I will make shure my grammar is correct so sweet lu's list of things to do will trickle slowly to a stop. Hehe.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> ISP he mean.....You can trac people by there ISP...so if some lame person made to accouts.....you could tell.


it is actually IP, not ISP!

Loads of people can be on the same ISP, such as AOL. But every connection has a unique IP!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL, IP ISP I'll just go cry in the corner now.







Wern't we flameing someone else here


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> LOL, IP ISP I'll just go cry in the corner now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we've turned our attention to you now....:rasp:


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

you:


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Man I think this guy realy likes You! Sending you e-mails and stuff. I should watch out before he falls in love.
I guess the next thing he'll do is ask your father for your hand









Good job Xenon


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

those were some funny as posts he sent,were did he find the time to make all that sh*t up?LoL :laugh: 
and buddy needs to learn how to type and he needs to make sense

if the guy loves to poke sh*t with his DiK why is he taken it out on P-fury

that guy is a joke


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Too bad some of you missed out on the actual thread to get the full effect


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > ISP he mean.....You can trac people by there ISP...so if some lame person made to accouts.....you could tell.
> ...


 Not every connection has a unique IP...some of our users here do share the same IP as well.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 I thought when you create a connection to the internet (or any network for that matter) the ISP gives you a unique IP address?

I must be confused!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 Im not a technical expert, and Im sure Mike/Xenon or some of the others around here can explain it WAY better than I can..

Basically people that use ISP's such as AOL will use a recycled IP. Meaning someone like Nitrofish can use the same IP as Serrapgyo. Just at different times of course. But thats just my understanding of it all.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im not a technical expert, and Im sure Mike/Xenon or some of the others around here can explain it WAY better than I can..
> 
> Basically people that use ISP's such as AOL will use a recycled IP. Meaning someone like Nitrofish can use the same IP as Serrapgyo. Just at different times of course. But thats just my understanding of it all.


 Dont worry that was technical enough for me!

Yeah I understand that now, makes sense really! So other than having a dedicated IP address they rotate them round to people when needed!

Cheers Ms Natt, not just a pretty face....I think!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im not a technical expert, and Im sure Mike/Xenon or some of the others around here can explain it WAY better than I can..
> ...


 Something like that...at least from what I understand thats how it works.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


But in fact every connection do have a single unique IP. When someone share that unique IP its called a bridge connection.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this guy sounds evil, so i will name him a cockmaster.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Lu, I honestly think you are borderline retarded sometimes so don't ever make fun of anyone on their grammar again.












THAT was funny!

Jeffrey


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > ISP he mean.....You can trac people by there ISP...so if some lame person made to accouts.....you could tell.
> ...


 Am I the only one who realized Lu spelt grammAr wrong in his post? Wow.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

INTERNET GANGSTER..GOTTA LOVE THEM...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 Unfortunatly this site can only see the IP of the last host the information was sent from. Therefore there exists "proxies" which basically serve as intermediaries for internet traffic. This particular user is from AOL, and AOL uses a "super proxy" for their Internet access. Therefore all AOL users appear to be coming from the same IP.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Lu, I honestly think you are borderline retarded sometimes so don't ever make fun of anyone on their grammar again.


 i'm not retarded, i'm resmarted


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 oh crap i did









so if every location has a unique IP but you can bridge IP's then how could you get your unique IP?

what he was using a computer at school, dont they all have the same IP?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I banned a member today for trolling Ash's forum calling people "dickheads, ****, and assholes" randomly and generally just trying to be a nuisance. I just recieved this email and thought it was pretty funny.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol some people will never learn that peoples websites are not a right, they are a luxury offerd by the webmasters such as Xenon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 What words has lu not put to shame yet? I mean, he can't even spell "teh" right.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont even know who you are talking about but he sounds like a complete dick.
dixon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Thank you


----------

